# Sirius to Broadcast from NYC's 92nd Street Y



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio and the 92nd Street Y announced they will launch "From New
York's 92nd Street Y," a weekly radio show recorded live at the famous NYC venue.

The show will premiere early next year on Sirius Stars, channel 102, and will include
timely interviews and conversations as well as archived programs from events taped
at the 92nd Street Y since 1949. The interviews will be in-depth, some even lasting
more than an hour with a single guest.

The 92nd Street Y has a 132-year legacy of bringing in some of the world's best
minds and intriguing public figures. Included on the Sirius playbill are Bill Clinton,
Katie Couric, Gloria Steinem, John Travolta, Joy Beher, Paul McCartney, Henry
Kissinger, Jay Leno, Andrea Mitchell and Salman Rushdie. Also scheduled to appear
are John Updike, Maureen Down, Garrison Keillor, Anne Rice, Tiki Barber, Annette
Bening, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Elie Wiesel, Alan Alda, and Michael Bloomberg.

For more more information, go to http://www.sirius.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

